# Server oder DNS kann nicht gefunden werden



## monachus (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen...ich hoffe einer von euch weiss rat, bin langsam am verzweifeln. 

der Win ME hat das problem, das ich keinen internet zugang weder mit IE noch mit NS bekomme. die Netzwerkkonfiguration stimmt. ich kann den server, den gateway anpingen finktioniert tadellos nur wenn ich mit dem rechner ins netz will meldet er halt nen fehler, die typische IE error seite und schreibt zum schluss server oder DNS nicht gefunden...ich bin schon am verzweifeln..... 
denn die anderen rechner im netzwerk funktioniern ohne tadel im internet....

also ich habe dann mal die netzwerkdiagnose für me aus der hilfe benutzt, da wird mir angezeigt, dass er weder auf den netzwerkadapter noch auf den gateway geschweige denn auf den dns zugreifen kann..... 

tcp / ip im  
oder neuen treiber für die netzwerklarte benützen? aber ping funktioniert....

hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Jules Mumm (3. Oktober 2003)

*...NUR VIELLEICHT eine Lösung...*

Hallo Monachus !

Ich bin alles Andere als ein Experte auf dem Gebiet Netzwerk. Habe mir aber gerade (mit viel fremder Hilfe) ein kleines WLAN Heimnetzwerk eingereichtet
und bin dabei auf ein ähnliches (evtl. das gleiche) Problem gestossen:

Trotz überprüfter Netzwerkkonfiguration,  TCP/IP über DHCP und erfolgreichem Anpingen des Routers/Gateway/Servers konnte ich über den IE auf meinem Desktop PC nicht ins www obwohl mein - im gleichen Netzwerk angemeldetes - Notebook schon vergnüglich durchs Netzt surfte. Bekam auch immer die IE-Fehlermeldung "...Netwerkeinstellungen prüfen...bla...bla...Server bzw. DNS nicht gefunden..." !

Die Lösung war wie folgt:
Zum einen war zunächst meine firrewall nicht richtig konfiguriert und dann hatte sich auf meinem PC bei der Einrichtung des Heimnetzwerkes (W-XP) bei der Arbeitsgruppenbezeichnung ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen, so dass die Netzwerkbezeichnung auf dem Rechner (Arbeitsgruppe) nicht übereinstimmte mit der SSID des Routers. 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Gruß Jules Mumm


----------



## giselapinn (4. Oktober 2003)

HILFE
Ich hatte (und habe noch) die Absicht mein Notebook drahtlos mit meinem PC zu verbinden. Beide Rechner  haben Windows XP Home, Version 2002,  Medion Professional  Computer  Intel ®, 4  CPU , 1,80 GHz 256 MB RAM.
Mein Notebook taktet bei gleichen Werten mit 2.00 GHz.
Die Einwahl  zum Internet erfolgt über DSL mit AOL und funktioniert fehlerfrei. Versuche ich die Einwahl über den Router, passiert nichts.
Gebe ich bei   C: Windows 32.exe  "ipconfig"  ein,  meldet der PC 
                                          "Windows  IP   Konfiguration!"
Mache ich das Gleiche auf meinem Notebook,  meldet dieser auch
Windows IP Konfiguration
und zusätzlich
 Ethernetadapter (Netzwerkbrücke 2) Medienstatus: Es besteht keine Verbindung.
Verkabele ich den Router mit dem Notebook,  meldet Windows 32. exe  sofort die IP-Adressen. Die abschließende Konfiguration des Routers ist dann sofort möglich.
Meine Fragen: "Wie bringe ich meinen PC dazu, den Router über http//192.168.1.1  zu erreichen?"  "
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.
Gisela


----------



## Caliterra (5. Oktober 2003)

hi giselapinn ,

du solltest Dir auch mal die anderen Beiträge anschaun bevor Du postest.


schon mal ne statische  IP Vergabe ausprobiert da kann man nämlich
nen Standart Gateway und nen DNS Server einrichten.

Und vergiss nicht  die eigene IP auf 192.168.   1    .2-254 zu stellen.


----------

